# Blackthorn Poachers handline



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

After shooting me GKJ milbro i was at a loose end so had a go at making a hobo handline fishing kit,Blackthorn winder,Blackthorn float,red postie band cut for a stopper,2 pence pieces with rubber inserts to stop snag and wear for weights and some 6lb line,finished off with a lanyard from Spanky.Its my first attempt and im quite pleased with it and looking forward to making some more.

thanks for looking

Marcus


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks nice and compact. Something I need for my EDC bag.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent Marcus, fine job there. Used something similar as a kid, with an over head twirl you could get quite the distance wit your cast. Took many Pan fish and the occasional catfish with them back in the day, put it aside once I got a real fishing rod. Thanks for the memories.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is nice. Interesting too.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah the half a shin bone hand line,cool


----------

